# Lisbon Hotel



## PhyllisB (Sep 10, 2016)

We have an early flight out of Lisbon. Does anyone have a recommendation for a hotel nearby for one night. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Conan (Sep 11, 2016)

You'll probably end up taking a taxi to the airport, but here's the website for the bus service. It has a handy map showing where hotels are relative to the route to the airport.
https://www.aerobus.pt/en-GB/Lines-Hotels.aspx


----------



## w879jr1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Early morning metro trains in Lisbon*

I have just returned from Lisbon where we stayed in a hotel (the Sano Reno) near to the Sao Sebastiao metro station. There are a number of hotels in this area within walking distance of the station. Sao Sebastiao is the terminus of the line to the airport so no line changes are needed. At a guess, the journey time is about 20 to 25 minutes.

The first train departs the terminus station at 6:30 am, so it is an option if this allows you to check in on time. Otherwise taxis are better for you and hotels closer to the airport would be preferable.


----------



## Blondie (Sep 26, 2016)

I just booked one that is across the street from the airport. It is called TRYPT and has very good reviews. Blondie


----------

